# cod waw online probs



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

for some reason i cant seem to join any matches. keeps saying trying to join, but never seems to.
i've played this loads and had no probs, is this happening to others or just me? very annoying

ps3 version :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I play a far better game *IMO* Gears of War 2 on the crappy Xbox 360. 

Recently had the same problem: i.e. all was fine and then just stopped letting me into matches! I discovered that I needed to reset my router and low and behold all was well again and I was shotgunning n00bs in no time!


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

cheers i'll try that


----------

